# How to Upgrade the Hard Drive on your PS3



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Now I don't want to reinvent the wheel and the majority of what you need to know is in here:






But after completing this today I feel I can add a few useful tips

Firstly regarding the initial back up (see above video). Ok you already have the smaller 40, 60 or 80GB drive in your PS3. However as in the video above you may not have an external hard drive to perform the back up on. If you do fine, if you don't you can get away with using a memory card. The 60GB PS3 has all the memory card slots, the 40gb and 80gb have usb slots so a card reader can be used.

Now all you need to back up are your game saves, so you can get away with with using a 2gb or 4gb memory card to perform the back up on. However first you must delete everything from the hard disc that you no longer need.

Delete all the Game DATA but not the SAVED GAME FILES. As GAME DATA can be reinstalled from each blu ray disc once the new HD is in place.

Delete anything you have downloaded from the store as you can download it again for FREE once the new HD is in place. So if you have Warhawk, Wipeout HD - delete away with abandon! NB you can only redownload each game 5 times!

Delete HOME as this can be easily reinstalled.

Delete anything you do not need but DO NOT delete GAME SAVES!

The last thing you need to do is to click on Trophies and 'SYNC' your trophy information. This effectivly copies your trophies to a Sony server and you can download them all once the new HD is in place.

OK so to the new HD. You must buy a laptop (2.5inch) 'SATA' one that runs at *5400rpm* as the *7200rpm* could cause the PS3 to overheat.

Now given all this effort you may as well max out at 250GB - 500 and they can be had for as little as £45. You may want to buy this http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000VKXH36 but expect a fortnight delivery slot. Or Slightly more expensive, but delivery will be quicker, even on super saver delivery. - _Thanks to Jamest_

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/131277

Ok you have your HD now follow the instructions in the above video. However when it comes to removing that blue screw be *very careful *its very tightly screwed in and is made of very soft metal. Its not hard to mess up the screw head! Make sure you use a small cross head screw driver like one of the ones you get in specialist sets and make sure the handle is large enough to apply sufficient torque - check the video and buy one that they use! This is actually the hardest part of the whole process.

Once installed simply reformat the HD (onscreen prompts) and then using the backup facility reinstall your gamesaves from the memory card.

Then spend the rest of the afternoon reinstalling all your games and downloading the patches!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Slightly more expensive, but delivery will be quicker, even on super saver delivery.

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/131277


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

jamest said:


> Slightly more expensive, but delivery will be quicker, even on super saver delivery.
> 
> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/131277


I got the very same one and works superb :thumb:


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

Great post thanks :thumb:


----------



## aguycalledmal (Dec 28, 2007)

WE put a 320 gig hard drive in our PS3 and it works just fine just make sure you have the latest firmware installed

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/136790


----------



## woodlandtechie (Apr 7, 2008)

Excellent, I have a standard 80Gb and was wondering If I could up the drive size...seems I can Cheers :thumb:


----------



## macrostheblack (Aug 12, 2008)

*500GB is the max you can upgrade to at the moment*

250GB is not the limit at all, I'm using a 500GB 5400rpm 2.5" SATA hard disk as are several friends. Very handy for Play TV etc.

Very easy and satisfying upgrade to make


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

OP edited and ten lashes for being so crap


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 7, 2008)

I upgraded from a 40gb to 500gb just the other day using that video as a guide. The differences I found was:

My hard drive slot was different. It didnt slide then lift out, On mine there is a tab that lifts and and u pull the hard drive straight out. Possibly newer design?

I had to jump on my PC and grab the latest Firmware After changing because I assumed (As the video said) that it was all on board the PS3, so when i got the warning when i fired up the PS3 i just had to dump the latest Firmware onto a flash drive and away i went. working a treat so far


----------



## mainsy (May 27, 2008)

i followed this guide and was a piece of cake. i went from the 60 to 500gb. i'm now copying loads of stuff from my pc onto the ps3 :thumb:

i will say though, the little blue screw is a bard to get out, infact they all were, so a good screwdriver is a must as mentioned above.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Mainsy how are you copying it from pc to ps3?:thumb:


----------



## mainsy (May 27, 2008)

i have my pc and ps3 linked through the router (hardwired) so i am able to use files straight off the pc anyway, so i am just using the copy function on the ps3, and its really quick. just copied a series of the the office usa, about 24 episodes at just over 4GB in about 5 mins :thumb:


----------

